# Anyone else here do the IB?



## localblackguy (May 17, 2015)

Since I saw no IB thread, I wanted to see if I was alone or if other people have/are going through the same struggle. I only have 4 papers left till I'm done anyway but still :th_wink:


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I did. I don't miss it. At all.

I became an excellent bull-shitter because of it though, props for that.


----------



## localblackguy (May 17, 2015)

Fleetfoot said:


> I did. I don't miss it. At all.
> 
> I became an excellent bull-shitter because of it though, props for that.


I don't miss it either, don't think I will anytime soon. Aside from bullshitting skills, do you think it was worth it?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I'm 24 now, and it really hasn't gotten me anywhere. Unless you have direct promise for a fabulous internship or scholarship to almost any school through IB, I don't see value. If you enjoy it for the sake of learning, then why not. I enjoyed the classes for that reason, but college offers that way more than high school does.

Personally related work experience to the field of your interest is probably worth the most when it comes to finding a rewarding career.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes! I did it. I never finished the final project because I got so sick of the enormous workload, so I got the certificate instead of the diploma. I don't think it made any difference in my life at all, to be honest. In a way I'm glad I challenged myself and in a way I feel like it was a lot of busywork and it might have been more productive and fulfilling to devote all that time and energy to a club I really enjoyed, like art or environment, instead. Regardless, congratulations on almost being done!



Fleetfoot said:


> Personally related work experience to the field of your interest is probably worth the most when it comes to finding a rewarding career.


Absolutely.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I was in IB. Make sure you don't accidentally skip pages on the exams at the end. I still managed to get a 5 on that one but still, could have been bad. 

IB was a lot of work but it was also fun. Lots of inside jokes only someone in IB would understand.

IB Quotes - The Nerd Archive


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I failed out of IB because I couldn't BS my way to pass foreign language classes anymore. Might as well, it wasn't going to be a good path for me anyways.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't finish the IB. I needed to pull my GPA up in senior year, so I went back to napping my way through regular classes. IB gets a positive nod because it did save me from dropping out of high school due to sheer boredom. Plus I loved TOK. I never derived any academic benefit from the program though. If I had put some effort in, it might have been different.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 15, 2015)

I did IB. I don't particularly miss it. Some parts were interesting, but the workload... It was particularly bad my junior year with a very unreasonable and irrational history teacher. Not only did he assign a ton of homework but it was homework with little purpose but for the sake of keeping us busy.

I don't mind hard homework. I hate busy work. 

I do agree with most IBers that the program teaches you how to BS stuff pretty well though. :tongues:

I think part of the reason why I didn't like it as much is because my school doesn't fund the program very well. They apparently think it's a good idea to assign non-IB-trained teachers to teach IB classes at the last minute. The science department has to raise extra money just to receive essentials that they need for their IB classes. I could go on about this, but that's a different rant.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 15, 2015)

(My message double-posted for some reason. My apologies.)


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Doing it & will never fucking miss it:starbucks:


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I did IB too!

TOK actually taught me how to *recognise *and see past other people's BS. LOL.

I don't miss it. I got a crappy mark on my EE because they said I should have entered it as a Mathematical topic instead of a Computer Science one. :angry:

I don't think it has any value except getting you into college, but the best way to play it is make all your Highers bullshit subjects like Film Studies. Most people who did HL Film Studies went on to get grades in the high 30s and low 40s (and then on to the best universities in the country). My dumbass should have thought about playing the system more, not trying to push myself into subjects I didn't really like to please my parents. Ha!


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> I did IB too!
> 
> TOK actually taught me how to *recognise *and see past other people's BS. LOL.
> 
> ...


BWahahaha... I more or less bombed my EE too for very similar reasons as you (IIRC, I got the equivalent of a "D" but apparently, barely squeaked by). I wrote about Phi and the golden ratio, but talked about it more in the historical and artistic perspective, but it was technically supposed to be a mathematical topic. Pretty much all my school life I've been the "good at thinking outside the box, but rather disorganized and not good at following directions."

I had one of those mock interviews with our IB coordinator (real uptight biatch) and I basically told her:

"Hey, I don't expect to be a jack of all trades who's good at everything."

To which she totally responded:

"Well, that's really what the IB programme is for... [i.e., you should be good at everything]"

Ugh, she totally played favorites in that program.

Good times.

God I hated school. I've always been an average-upper average student (the B+ student), never the top crust or valedictorian. Mostly laziness and "I don't see the point in jumping through hoops." I sucked at following directions to the point that I wondered if I deliberately self-sabotaged myself because it was always stupid shit like not using the proper MLA formatting.

Weirdly, my best GPAs were in undergraduate... not straight A's, but IIRC, 3.85 or something in a Chemistry major.

Favorite classes, in spite of being in the sciences, were still English classes and the arts.

Agreed about TOK... we had a cool teacher who just wanted us to THINK about things. I remember writing an essay in retaliation to some of my classmates who criticized me and told me to "get a life!" So I wrote an essay examining what it meant. Just a sarcastic, self-reflexive response, but it was probably my only moment of "fame" in high school, and my TOK teacher thought it was hilarious and had it read out loud in class.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> Favorite classes, in spite of being in the sciences, were still English classes and the arts.


I was exactly the same as you! TOK and English were the bomb!



> Agreed about TOK... we had a cool teacher who just wanted us to THINK about things. I remember writing an essay in retaliation to some of my classmates who criticized me and told me to "get a life!" So I wrote an essay examining what it meant. Just a sarcastic, self-reflexive response, but it was probably my only moment of "fame" in high school, and my TOK teacher thought it was hilarious and had it read out loud in class.


Go'on witcha bad self! :laughing:


----------



## Duke Sam (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't mind it that much, it improved my GPA somehow, or at least year one of two did....


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Why yes, I did do IB 

I don't regret it by any means. I felt that it was a rewarding experience overall, despite the workload and stress involved. 
but, I must say, HL bio was a bitch xD


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

QuiteCharmed said:


> View attachment 350370


:rolling:


----------

